# Got it ** Now with *BETTER* pics **



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

"Got it".

What else need I say?

Collected this morning. Deep Sea Blue with light grey interior. Bi-colour alloys. Bose, iPod & cruise. S-tronic.

First impressions:
- I need to get some dark mats for the floor. No surprise there!
- but worth the effort, 'cos a light grey interior makes the car look and feel a lot bigger on the inside.
- DSB is a great colour, but very variable with the lighting conditions.
- The bi-colour alloys work really well with the Deep Sea Blue.
- iPod connection is basic.
- Bose - you get quality of sound rather than thumping base.
- S-tronic. That's going to be so great when I'm crawling along in traffic jams. Effectively you have the manual option too.

What, you want to know how it drives? It has a 3.2l engine in a small and light car. How do you think it drives? "Responsive" to the right foot, but I'm waiting for the weather to dry a little before really driving it around the lanes out here :wink: Stops well.

Photos to follow once it stops raining and I've cleaned it.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Congratulations Tony!

Pickl mine up tomorrow - less than 24hrs to go!

Steve


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good to hear cars are being delivered again!

Hopefully they will find mine sometime soon!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> "Got it".
> 
> What else need I say?
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the photos...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm this -->||<-- close to adding DSG/S-Tronic to mine... let me know how it handles after a few proper drives and you may just help me make up my mind! :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> I'm this -->||<-- close to adding DSG/S-Tronic to mine... let me know how it handles after a few proper drives and you may just help me make up my mind! :lol:


Ask yourself a question ... "what do I lose by including S-Tronic".

Apart from Â£1400, obviously.

If you want to drive "a manual" ... well, you can still use the paddles and the "up one, down one" (ie motorbike style) gear shift lever.

OK, so you don't get that feeling of satisfaction when you execute a perfect 1st - 2nd - 3rd - 4th (etc) change up sequence at perfect revs and without that little lunge in revs each time.

Take a car out for a test drive and see how you get on with it ... but not just a 5 min down the dual carriageway, turn round, come back sort of drive. You need to try it out in "everyday" conditions ... driving in traffic, stopping/starting, etc.

It's the first "auto" car I've ever bought. When I ask myself "why did you take so long to make the right decision", I can only answer "because 'auto' boxes were never this good before". Then I stop talking to myself, because people get worried. :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I test drove the old DSG in the MK1 and loved it, but couldn't wait for it so ended up ordering my 225. I regretted it so this time I'm holding out for the perfect spec (and before anyone starts a fight, I mean "for me"!).

Since then, I've read lots of conflicting reports about the DSG (changing up when you're not expecting, software issues, loss of power, etc) but am assured that the new version is lots better.

I went through exactly those thought processes you described, and my gut is telling me that I really want it.

The only disadvantages that I can put together are:

1. My mates will all say I've driving an automatic.
2. The gear stick just looks wrong in the TT - couldn't they have put the "crown" back on it?!
3. It's Â£1400.

Not really arguments against, are they? I think I've pretty much made up my mind... living in London, the benefits of being able to relax that left foot when in a queue of traffic outweighs any argument I think.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Congrats Tony [smiley=cheers.gif] Can't wait for the pics (including interior please - to show off that lovely light grey combination - and please tell me which mats you get!).

Moley


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> The only disadvantages that I can put together are:
> 
> 1. My mates will all say I've driving an automatic.
> 2. The gear stick just looks wrong in the TT - couldn't they have put the "crown" back on it?!
> 3. It's Â£1400.


I knew there was something I didn't like about it in the TT. It actually looks pretty good in the golf but really quite wrong in the TT (IMO). Not that it bothers me as the missus will divorce me if anything other than a manual turns up when I drive it home from the dealer. I would only be allowed a 2nd hand Golf if I wanted DSG so she could spend the rest on a car with 'proper' gearbox for herself


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice one Tony your sig says it all 8)


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

*living in London, the benefits of being able to relax that left foot when in a queue of traffic outweighs any argument I think. *

You made a right decision, left foot heaven and I can tap with the music without upsetting the engine  what a dream!!!

I don't know if you saw the clip on the Your tube TV online, they had a test with two identical Golf GTi, one with DSG one without on the straight line. The DSG Golf beat the other one easily, especially the guy in the manual Golf is a racing driver.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

congrats Tony on the new car. Get those pics up for us


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Pics ...

I managed to take these yesterday just before the rain started. It's still raining this morning. So, the pics aren't perfect, and I've shrunk them to get them on here ... and no (before anyone asks), that's not me in the drivers seat :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Looks amazing mate. Really like that colour. Enjoy - I'm sure you will!

Tom


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

yum! congratulations!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the photo,

Interior looks stunning though agree may need black carpets to stay nice!

Colour is darker than expected though.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Great looking combo. Love the 5th photo down - great presence - looks mean and menacing.

You lucky s*d ! :wink:

The next few weeks can't go quick enough now - roll on week whatever !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the complimentary comments all :-*

I really love the colour combo - and I'm not saying that just because I've bought it and am stuck with it! It was a bit of a risk as I'd not seen either colour properly before I ordered ... but I'm happy with the outcome 8)

I reckon the silver/red (my 2nd choice) combo will work well ... and the black & white cars will look stunning too (IMHO). We need to arrange a meet, on a sunny day, with one of each present :wink:

DSB is quite a "reserved" and discreet colour ... as you can see from the piccies, it can look quite dark and almost black ... but get some light on it, and you see real depth and a lot more "blue" in the paintwork. The bi-colours work really well with DSB. And the light grey interior gives good contrast to the exterior colour ... just need to get some proper dark mats for the front!

As soon as it stops raining ... I'm off to take some more photos ... though I may have to drive quite a way to find somewhere suitable to take them :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice one Tony she looks beautiful - bet your'e well chuffed

Let us know how you get on with the old STronic


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks fantastic! Even with dull skies you can see the blue where the light catches it at the edges - on a sunny day that's really going to be a head-turner!

Wheel and interior combo really suits it too - do your cheeks hurt yet from all the grinning?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Its hard to believe its DSB it looks so dark I had to take a second look at the photos and your 1st post to confrim it wasn't Black.

CONGRATS [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed mate, enjoy 8)


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

My fav pic is no. 4. It doesn't say anything aggressive, just "I'm gonna go faster than you." and "This is the view you'll be seeing most as I disappear into the distance." 

Congrats on the car and it looks fantastic!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Stunning car, just not sure about that light interior :? but then again I make everything dirty so a darker interior would be safer 

Ali: when do you get yours? Petrol blue is sweet [smiley=thumbsup.gif] (I'm a blue/blue man myself)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Great looking car! You'll just have to remember to take your shoes off before getting in!!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats Tony!  Glad you're enjoying it!

Who's driven it most though??? :wink:

One question for you, which stereo did you go for to go with the Ipod? Did you change to Symphony II?

Bec


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

bec21tt said:


> Congrats Tony!  Glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> Who's driven it most though??? :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi Bec

Just back from a quick drive. Didn't need to go anywhere ... just went out to drive it. It's been a long time since I've done that :wink:

And it's *MY *car, so I get to drive it. Apparently, "my" is spelt o - u - r. Not sure I understand what that's all about ... and I do seem to only have 1 key ... :wink:

I just got the standard single CD unit. That plays mp3 discs, so a single CDR gives me 6-10 albums on the CDR, plus the iPod gives me the rest of the music. I'm not sure that you can get the Symphony II with the iPod connector - I think both may use the same inputs at the back of the head unit, so it's an either/or situation.

The iPod connector is "functional" rather than "feature rich" though ...

Go on ... what's your full spec???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tony your new pride and joy is absolutely stunning. Your colour combinations is so classy and absolutely beautiful. You and Nicola must be delighted 8)   . Congratulations NOW KEEP THIS ONE CLEAN, SCRATCH FREE AND ALLOYS FREE FROM SCRAPES  :wink: . Worth your long time wait indeed


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats mate!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Hi Bec
> 
> Just back from a quick drive. Didn't need to go anywhere ... just went out to drive it. It's been a long time since I've done that :wink:
> 
> ...


3.2 Stronic, condor, mineral grey interior, cruise (so I don't lose my licence!!), multi function steering wheel, rear park, Bose, Ipod & Symphony (which I may remove??)

Glad you're enjoying it. It looks stunning!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Bec, I was concerened that iPod wouldn't work with the Symphony II because of the 6CD changer, but my dealer double checked with Audi UK and they told him that iPod is compatible with it.

So I ordered it with iPod.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Ipod is compatible with the Symphony in-dash 6CD changer, but not the Concert with the optional 6CD changer in the glovebox as Ipod will use the same space in glovebox and input port as the optional 6CD changer.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Absolutely stunning colour. If my car isn't almost here I would change to it. Enjoy!!!

Beauitful house and neighbourhood by the way.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Bec, I was concerened that iPod wouldn't work with the Symphony II because of the 6CD changer, but my dealer double checked with Audi UK and they told him that iPod is compatible with it.
> 
> So I ordered it with iPod.


The dealer assured me at the time it was compatible, but now I'm having serious doubts as to having both the Ipod & 6CD. I think it should be one or the other?? :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Beauitful house and neighbourhood by the way.


Thank you 

3 miles to the nearest pub, shop or post office ... no streetlights (or pavements) ... bins collected every other week ... roads covered in mud off the fields ... likely to be a tractor parked round every blind corner ... acres and acres of countryside with "keep off my grass" signs all over it ...

That's country living :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tony has a tractor in his garage, a combine harvester in his back yard, a pig sty in a corner of his garden, endless chickens fed and pumped up ready for roasting and a sheep he uses regularly too  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car Tony ! Congratiolations 
Like the colour !!Wish you a lot off safe and damage free Miles with him.

Rob


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Tony has a tractor in his garage, a combine harvester in his back yard, a pig sty in a corner of his garden, endless chickens fed and pumped up ready for roasting and a sheep he uses regularly too  :wink:


Silly Essex blonde townie girl.

Combines are far too expensive for us to have one each. We share one between at least 3 or 4 of us.


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

stunning mate, simply stunning!

infact it looks so good that i'm now wondering if i made the wrong choice in colour combo 

congrats and enjoy it in good health 8)

shigs


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Colour fab - looks really classy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I debated long and hard over DSB - but changed to red at last minute. Too late to change colour now, coz mine arrives on Monday (yippee only 3 more sleeps!!).


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good combo. Do you have a big jetwash to keep the car clean of all the country muck, or do you just take it down to the local river and bathe it in natural oils


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

neilholmes50 said:


> Good combo. Do you have a big jetwash to keep the car clean of all the country muck, or do you just take it down to the local river and bathe it in natural oils


 :wink:

Well, I have just spent 3 hours this morning, washing, drying, polishing and coating the paintwork ... and - though I say so myself - it now looks absolutely stunning in the sunshine 8)

More pics later ....


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

STUNNING
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Enjoy it Tony


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I never realised how long it takes to clean a car properly. After 3 hours I had to stop ... and I reckon there's another 3 hours work still to do. And the car's 2 days old. How long is it going to take me to clean it next month?? :?

Some better quality pics, in better lighting. The Deep Sea Blue looks good in this light - and better in the metal than in these pics ..


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

cant see the pics


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> cant see the pics


I put them in the wrong webspace ... you can see them now


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks fantastic, everyone getting their cars is really making me regret cancelling my order...


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks great! well done after that hard days cleaning!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great combo Tony. I like it more and more after seeing your pics
Please tell us your experiences with the car.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

TTonyTT,

I must say that looks awesome! Lovely colour combination. Is that blue darker than Moro?

If I didn`t have a baby and all the associated clutter that goes with him I`d seriously consider one.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> . Is that blue darker than Moro?.


Was just gonna say it looks exactly like Moro.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I did look again, and I must say the car looks really nice ........... but why didn't you take a picture with you in the car instead of some frump with frizzy hair


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Like the wheels, they look very nice - in fact i'd go as far as saying they are the must have wheels for the TT. Enjoy the car.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I almost regret not having ordered these wheels... They look really nice.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I like them also. But i don't like the cleaning.
And i ain't got a blonde housemaid for cleaning the car, like Tony does.

p.s. Strange kind off driveway's some people got in the UK....


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind comments. I've been waiting for this car for a while (not just since I ordered it in April!) ... and am really glad that (a) I waited, and (b) the waiting is now over :wink:

I drove it back-to-back with a 3.2 Boxster (albeit a few years old), and I prefer the TT2  DSG is a real killer - you just can't change gear as quickly manually :wink: Build quality is easily as good as the Porsche, and design is several generations ahead. Having a 3.2 Porsche engine just behind the ears is unbeatable though, especially with the top down along the country lanes ... that is some sound ... perhaps I could record it, play it back in the TT2, with the fader set to rear speakers only?



Wolfsburger said:


> TTonyTT,
> I must say that looks awesome! Lovely colour combination. Is that blue darker than Moro?


I think it IS darker than Moro, because you need the sunlight directly on the car for the blue to be as obvious/visible as is it in those photos. On a dull day, the car looks almost black.



Wolfsburger said:


> If I didn`t have a baby and all the associated clutter that goes with him I`d seriously consider one.


Well, there are various people who are buying a TT2 who have littl'uns - bec21TT for one - and there is a little more room in the boot than in the mk1 ... so I don't think that's a good enough excuse :wink:



Toshiba said:


> Like the wheels, they look very nice - in fact i'd go as far as saying they are the must have wheels for the TT. Enjoy the car.


Thanks m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. IMHO, it's a case of different wheels for different colours with the TT2. The bi-colours look really good with DSB, but I'm not sure that they'd look so good with White. Ditto silver. Obviously it's not such a problem if you go for Dakar Beige ... then it doesn't matter which wheels you spec :wink:



rebel said:


> I like them also. But i don't like the cleaning.
> And i ain't got a blonde housemaid for cleaning the car, like Tony does.


 :lol: Careful, careful :wink: I actually have to clean my wife's car today 



rebel said:


> p.s. Strange kind off driveway's some people got in the UK....


It's because all our houses aren't built on stilts ...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> I never realised how long it takes to clean a car properly. After 3 hours I had to stop ... and I reckon there's another 3 hours work still to do.


I know what you mean, but it is worth it as it looks great!

I also like to keep my car clean, but because it always rains in this country and time is tight, I do sometimes use the Flash Car Wash System just for a quick clean! Although I don't generally use the Flash Shampoo, still use my Zymol. Basically it can save having to chamis and polish!


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm going to have a problem cleaning my car in Germany. Due to environmental issues you cannot just wash your car on your driveway or outside your house. :evil:

You have to have it washed in a specific location that has waste water filtration systems etc. i.e. a purpose built carswash/valeting station.[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Guess i'm going to spend a fortune on valetting then because i dont like the idea of putting it through an automatic carwash :!:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

neilholmes50 said:


> I'm going to have a problem cleaning my car in Germany. Due to environmental issues you cannot just wash your car on your driveway or outside your house. :evil:
> 
> You have to have it washed in a specific location that has waste water filtration systems etc. i.e. a purpose built carswash/valeting station.[smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Guess i'm going to spend a fortune on valetting then because i dont like the idea of putting it through an automatic carwash :!:


What?! Even if you just wash it with plain water, like I do? That's just mad.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

neilholmes50 said:


> I'm going to have a problem cleaning my car in Germany. Due to environmental issues you cannot just wash your car on your driveway or outside your house. :evil:
> 
> You have to have it washed in a specific location that has waste water filtration systems etc. i.e. a purpose built carswash/valeting station.[smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Guess i'm going to spend a fortune on valetting then because i dont like the idea of putting it through an automatic carwash :!:


Use a little mitt with some soapy water in a bucket  :wink:


----------



## Paralias (Oct 2, 2006)

It's absolutelt great!!
My best regards from Greece!


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

> What?! Even if you just wash it with plain water, like I do? That's just mad


Had a run in a few years ago when i last lived in Germany. Moved my motorbike into MY back garden and just put cold water through the hosepipe. Within seconds the German neighbour that backed onto the garden came running up to the fence pointing at my bike and shouting. My German isn't that good but the tone of his voice [smiley=furious3.gif] and the telephone gestures he was making told me he was threatening to call the authorities. [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]

The laws in Germany are very strict even with noise polution, no mowing the lawn during certain hours, no hanging washing out on a sunday unless it is an emerency and stuff like that.

Good thing though is that most people drive BMW/Audi/Merc so there is no superglue or key scratches on new cars.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

neilholmes50 said:


> no hanging washing out on a sunday unless it is an emerency


 :?

I can imagine the "authorities" getting some really interesting justifications for why the washing was hanging on a Sunday ... :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Only just picked up on this thread, Tony, she looks absolutely stunning and I must agree with other comments regarding those wheels, they look spot on with that colour - very nice indeed


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

did you get this from norwich audi if so which person did you deal with as they keep telling me that the ipod connection is still not in production, and i put my order in about 3 months ago. please help


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive got IPOD  Porkys somewhere


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen this thread with the new pics absoluttely stunning [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Same colours as mine when it arrives ,love the way the colour "comes alive" in the sun  No at all jealous :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

cjutting said:


> did you get this from norwich audi if so which person did you deal with as they keep telling me that the ipod connection is still not in production, and i put my order in about 3 months ago. please help


Speak to Shaun Elliot. He knows what's what :wink:


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks i will give him a call


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This looks like the german Tony 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> This looks like the german Tony 8)


Yah, ist gutt. Butten vair ist de blonder vummen?

(I didn't do German at school. I did "do" French, but that's another story)


----------

